# How to significantly increase your tips, in my experience



## Deegizzle (1 mo ago)

I was told in another thread that my 75+ percent tip rate is abnormal, so I figured I would share some of what I do…

- First and foremost, know your region. There are certain areas where you can expect to never get tips, and I will leave it at that. For me, I focus my efforts on going to touristy areas, specifically the beach areas of my region, where 80+ percent of the time, I am picking up happy people that are pretty well-off and are in the mood to spend.

- Communicate with your passenger on your way to them. Let them know you will be there soon, give them the ETA, etc. Sure, they have this info already, however the key for getting tips is turning this mere business transaction into a personal interaction.

- Always help people with their bags and putting it in the trunk, even if it is a small backpack. Think of it as a time to get out and stretch your legs if you have to, but you should always show the effort.

- Greet the customer with a “Good afternoon,” “Good morning how are you,” etc. Let the customer lead you into conversation, but if they don’t and it is an awkward silence, ask them something to break the ice, such as “Is the temperature back there good for you.”

- If a passenger asks you how your day is going, always tell them “It is going great, things have been busy, and I have also gotten a few nice tips which always helps throughout the day, especially with gas and all.”

- Once engaged, get them talking about themselves. Most people love talking about themselves and even more so love receiving praise for their life story. This is a big part of the psychological game.

- If you have kids, and hell, even if you don’t, find a way to infuse your children into the conversation. Figure out a way to casually insert the topic in, and typically they will respond with how many do you have, etc. And always get them talking more about any that they have and if possible, tell them how great of a parent they sound like. This creates another personal moment between you and your passenger, and also gives them reason to want to help you on a personal level.

- At the end of the ride, always wish your passenger well, “Have a great day,” etc., but always throw in the phrase “It was great talking to you.” This is a psychological maneuver, as you’re mentally putting it into their head as a last impression that they did indeed have a great experience with you.

- Keep your car clean at all times. Obvious, no need to expand.

- Lastly, and this is a big one - Michael friggin’ Jackson. Download or do whatever you do to play a Michael Jackson greatest hits album throughout the day. It’s music people don’t hear often anymore, and for many, it brings them back to their youth. It creates conversation, has very inspirational tones embedded in the songs, and you will get compliments for the music from passengers of all age groups and walks of life. Almost every single passenger I pick up says something positive about the music or how much they miss him, etc., and many even sing along or even chair dance to the music. It also makes them comfortable in the foreign environment that is your car.

That’s all I have for now, but I will comeback later with anything I may have forgotten.


----------

